# Shipping a guitar from the US to the UK



## tkozuch (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm about to ship a guitar from the east coast in the US (reading, PA) to London, and I'm not sure how bad shipping will be. I got wildly different prices from UPS and USPS and I don't want to rip myself off or the guy who is buying my guitar. I figure $200 on shipping, and then if it is less than that, I'd refund the excess.

The guitar and case is roughly 26lbs. Any idea what I'm looking at price-wise? Anyone done this before?

(I'm


----------



## onefingersweep (Sep 4, 2009)

Check with FedEx.


----------



## tkozuch (Sep 4, 2009)

FedEX is quoting like $350 on their website, and UPS is like $250. USPS is as low as $100 though. I don't know if I can trust the rates I'm seeing though. I guess I'll just stop into the post office


----------



## keeper006 (Sep 4, 2009)

I shipped a 7 string to England. It was around a $100 packed in a box or $200 in a case with UPS. That was a couple of years ago though.


----------



## tkozuch (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, I just don't like the broad range of prices I'm getting.


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Sep 4, 2009)

I've a fair bit of experience shipping to and from the US/UK and here's what I can tell you:

DO NOT USE UPS!!! AT ALL!!!

USPS does fair job, but they do take a while. They're also the cheapest, which is a bonus. DHL are pricey but extremely fast and take great care of their shipments. I shipped a 100lb keyboard from the UK to Australia for $350 (with DHL), but it arrived in 3/4 days. Pretty amazing really.


----------



## stuz719 (Sep 5, 2009)

Don't forget to factor in your duty and taxes, which are payable, too.

And don't even think about trying to underdeclare the value of the goods you're importing from outside the EU to dodge this, unless you fancy having Her Majesty's Revenue and Customs come down on you like a ton of bricks...

The latest rates are available from the HMRC website here.

From memory it's about 4% duty, then 15% VAT.

So, for a guitar costing £1,000.

Plus 4% = £1,040

Plus 15% = £1,200

Then IIRC VAT is also chargeable on the shipping costs (but not duty - although I suggest you check with HMRC).


----------



## Hawkevil (Sep 5, 2009)

I'd go with DHL too. VERY fast and trustworthy. 

Stuz is about bang on with the import charges and such. 

I'm not sure with any other companies but DHL pay the import charges for you and then send you a bill afterwards which gets it through customs easily...


----------



## John_Strychnine (Sep 6, 2009)

I was sent my Rg2127x by USPS it took about a week and arrived safe and sound and cost about $70? ver here if goes through parcelforce, who are one of the better shipping companies in britain imo. 

I took a gamble and lied about the price of the guitar, and only paid £35 tax when it arrived. Make sure you double box and send it in a hardcase!


----------



## -TheWickerMan- (Sep 6, 2009)

i shipped a guitar from America to Ireland, cost around 70 euro i think. but it wasn't by currier so it took longer but thats why it was cheaper


----------



## stuz719 (Sep 6, 2009)

John_Strychnine said:


> I took a gamble and lied about the price of the guitar, and only paid £35 tax when it arrived.



You were lucky this time.

Look, this is a _criminal_ offence.



By doing this you lay yourself open to prosecution with unlimited fines, asset seizure and custodial sentence if you get caught. Don't assume that the fine folk of HMRC don't know and/or can't find out what things are worth and won't spot this fraud.

Don't say I didn't warn you!

Of course you may actually want to spend a few years of your life defecating into a bucket every morning and trying to avoid taking a shower...


----------



## Uncle Remus (Sep 6, 2009)

stuz719 said:


> You were lucky this time.
> 
> Look, this is a _criminal_ offence.
> 
> ...


 
But what if you snag a god-honest bargain on ebay US and they think your lying cos the guitar is worth a lot more new?

I'm sure the majority of the staff have no idea what used guitars and gear go for


----------



## John_Strychnine (Sep 6, 2009)

stuz719 said:


> You were lucky this time.
> 
> Look, this is a _criminal_ offence.
> 
> ...



Search the Difference Between Statute law and Common Law, then you will find that if you know the Legal system and "legalese", you can actually do what ever you want, lawfully.

In my HONEST opinion, i think it's more fraud them trying to take tax off of me for a used item.


----------

